# Any Resources for Fluids/Thermal for PE Exam?



## Alex J (Nov 22, 2009)

So I'm starting to plan out my studying of the PE Exam for April 2010. Anyone have any PDF files or anything for what they used for exams in the past?

Looking for things such as : Conversion Tables, Useful Equations ( particularly for Thermal/Fluids, but would love all of them), anything else really. Concept/Theory Sheets?

My plan so far is to skim through a section, and start doing problems per section. As I do the problems, I find out what I need from the book as I go through them, making notes as I go. Then as time passes ( and I forget a little bit about the problems), do all of the problems again without too much help from MERM ( to help train me for the real thing).

I'm going to be tabbing my book the "Shag" method.

Let me know if you can help!

I'm planning on taking the Fluids/Thermal Section for the Mechanical PE.

I'm new to the boards


----------



## chaocl (Nov 23, 2009)

I mainly use the MERM, problems set from Liendenburg and my samples questions binder (7 of them -reformat to question and with my answer on the side by doing that it will save you a lot of time by looking for the answer). I took on Oct. 2009 and still waiting my result therefor I can't said it is work this way or not now but I will do a lot of partices after you finish the MERM.


----------



## jm_arduino (Dec 19, 2009)

After 1 pass through the MERM, I worked all problems in the 6 minute solutions books for both Fluids / Thermo &amp; HVAC books and morning of the Machine Design. I used Lindeburg's Engineering Unit Conversions book quite a bit and really recommend it! I took the HVAC depth module.


----------



## YaGoof (Dec 26, 2009)

I took Thermal/Fluid. I used the Kaplan series. I worked through all examples and the practice exam. Also did the NCEES sample exam. There were a lot of errors in the books -- so if you are confused, look the problem up in another textbook. i took in the FE book into the exam for unit conversions, as well as a copy of Mark's Handbook. Also photocopied pages out of my old textbooks with unit conversions - SI to English, backwards and forwards.

Even if you know the material, you have to have excellent organization skills for this test.


----------

